# What brands of supplements would you recommend?



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been reading through threads on supplements and though I have an idea (and am feeding) what supplements to give, the brands make a difference. I try to give human supplements when I'm sure of the dosages and suitability, otherwise, I'll stick with the dog ones which are costlier and of lower quality. And where I am, we have many brands which are almost unheard of, and I avoid china made ones totally and try to go with GNC as much as I can (overpriced again). So now, I'm ordering from iherb, but would like to hear what brands you are giving your dogs. Mine are seniors.

- *Vitamin E *(i use 21st century, the ones here are mostly the same)
- *Ester C* (I know so many of you use it, but nobody mentioned the brand. i use American health, the citrus bioflavanoid one, is citrus even ok? i'm getting confused over the selection they have online, w/o bioflavanoids? power? pure ester-c? just want to make sure it's a safe choice)
- *Fish oil* (i use vitahealth, but will change to salmon oil once i'm done)
- *Salmon oil* (a pet brand which doesn't state the nutritional values)
- *B complex* (not feeding right now, but looking to it)
- *Calcium carbonate* (vet prescribed, but I'm gonna order the one from Now Foods)
- *Co-Q10* (using Vitahealth because it was on sale and I take it too)
- Milk Thistle (i use 21st century, can't afford the GNC one with how much they take)
- *SAM-e *(life extention brand, the only one the vet has)
- *Glucosamine/MSM* (vet prescribed Arthrix hypoallergenic from Kala Health. very costly at $1.20 per tab)

Kindly input on your tried and tested brands, I really want to know, and throw in some suggestions on what I could be giving, and on the Cosequin I've been seeing on so many threads. I'm gonna be placing my orders with iherb soon, we're running out. My guys have bad arthritis and are currently undergoing acupuncture plus chinese herbal medication.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I order from iherb too.... Carlson's Finest Fish Oil (liquid) for both the puppers and DH and me. It has very high EPA/DHA with just a tiny bit of vit E. LOVE it.

As far as joint supps, we''ve used Cosequin and are currently using GlycoFlex III. For both I shop amazon... they have some super deals, many times from entirelypets.com

I use probiotics/enzymes and order either Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer or the Wholistic Pet product. (Wholisticpet.com has some great products).

That's all I use. I don't supplement vitamins as I feel those are plentiful in the food they eat. There are certain vitamins that can cause problems in too high a dose.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I feed my pups a home cooked diet, so I'll still need to supplement some especially with the cooking which kills off quite abit of nutrients. 
Cosequin isn't available here, and I wonder if I should order it because we're using arthrix plus or could I use either or. 
I'm waiting for the nutritionist to get back to me with the customized diet but the brands are always a question mark. 
I'll give carlson's fish oil a try; the one with lemon taste is fine?


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I feed my pups a home cooked diet, so I'll still need to supplement some especially with the cooking which kills off quite abit of nutrients. 
Cosequin isn't available here, and I wonder if I should order it because we're using arthrix plus or could I use either or. 
I'm waiting for the nutritionist to get back to me with the customized diet but the brands are always a question mark. 
I'll give carlson's fish oil a try; the one with lemon taste is fine?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

The one with lemon is the one we use. The puppers love it, and it is the only one I can take without the dreaded fish burps. I've actually used it to make a vinagrette... no fishy taste at all.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

ok. Thanks for that one. Anyone has any idea if ester c with citrus bioflavanoids is ok? I've been giving them that for the past month or so, no significant improvement that I see, but more importantly, is the citrus part ok?

AND i'm giving human SAMe and milk thistle (denamarin isn't available here) i don't know which brand is ok to use for SAMe... I've read that it needs to be in blister packs and I stupidly bought the bottled ones (cheaper per pill)...


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

For the joint supplement I use a product called Osteo3. It was recommended by someone on this forum and im very happy with it. $75 for 4 months worth on the loading dose and 8 months for the up keep dose ( mine will always be on the loading dose). 

I use raw organice apple cider vinager (I can never seem to spell this right) the Braggs brand


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

I've received Alphie's diet plan by the nutritionist. Many more supplements I wouldn't have thought of, and now she's reducing the fish oil to just 2 tsp and a vit E 400iu pill a day. No other oils, especially flax seed oil. I didn't ask about coconut oil, but according to her grizzly salmon oil is good, but I'll use carlson's first since its on the way too, and grizzly's isn't available here.


----------



## Desert Rat (Dec 18, 2008)

The only supplements I give my dogs is fish oil and glocosamine/chondroitin. They get the same Kirkland (Costco) variety I take myself. I buy them when they are on coupon to make them even less expensive. My vet has told me both are good for the dogs and it is perfectly fine to give them what I use personally. Ages 9 and 6 and incredibly healthy.


----------



## puppatoos (Jul 23, 2012)

Osteo3? Is that similar to glycoflex3? We have very few good pet products here, we don't have these, so I order them online. I need something similar to arthrix (which they have been taking) or glycoflex3 (recommended by nutritionist). 
I gave them MY glucosamine and chondroitin for years, they do get by, but it could also be the dosages that I give which could be too little. Then I changed it to a dog version, because mine contained shellfish (and then I noticed all the while I have been getting a bad gum pain because of my allergy) and so I stopped for all of us.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

So I recently went to Bark in the Park in SJ over the weekend and saw a Vendor for GreenDog Naturals. I took a sample of the "Healthy Motion w/ Glucosamine & joint comfort blend" and was wondering if anyone uses this? Figure now would be the time to really start giving him supplements to try and prevent any hip problems in the future.

Any different recommendations?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

dezymond said:


> So I recently went to Bark in the Park in SJ over the weekend and saw a Vendor for GreenDog Naturals. I took a sample of the "Healthy Motion w/ Glucosamine & joint comfort blend" and was wondering if anyone uses this? Figure now would be the time to really start giving him supplements to try and prevent any hip problems in the future.
> 
> Any different recommendations?


I give Cosequin DS because I read on this forum that is the only brand that has been scientifically researched and proven to be effective.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dezymond said:


> So I recently went to Bark in the Park in SJ over the weekend and saw a Vendor for GreenDog Naturals. I took a sample of the "Healthy Motion w/ Glucosamine & joint comfort blend" and was wondering if anyone uses this? Figure now would be the time to really start giving him supplements to try and prevent any hip problems in the future.
> 
> Any different recommendations?


According go your ticker you pup is only 6 months old. I would check with my vet &/or breeder before starting a joint supplement on a puppy.

I would not start myself til 2 years old myself unless they have a joint issue then I would start after a year old myself.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I give Cosequin DS because I read on this forum that is the only brand that has been scientifically researched and proven to be effective.


I'll look into that and contact my vet about that as well.



MikaTallulah said:


> According go your ticker you pup is only 6 months old. I would check with my vet &/or breeder before starting a joint supplement on a puppy.
> 
> I would not start myself til 2 years old myself unless they have a joint issue then I would start after a year old myself.


Hmm, just kept reading around that supplements at 6mo is fine. I was definitely going to ask my vet first before actually giving him anything, the sample is still in his little food box, but figure I look into it now. He doesn't have any noticeable walking issues and seems to be perfectly healthy. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Synovi chews (you must get from a vet). I currently use the G4, the newest one. Just started Beamer and Sadie on it about a month ago. I got the 240 count. Over 60lbs they are supposed to get 2 chews a day but I just give 1 chew because it is just for healthy joints and not arthritis at this point since they are younger dogs.
I use fish oil, too, no specific brand. I have used Kirkland and the Nature's... something or other brand since it was on sale.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> I use Synovi chews (you must get from a vet). I currently use the G4, the newest one. Just started Beamer and Sadie on it about a month ago. I got the 240 count. Over 60lbs they are supposed to get 2 chews a day but I just give 1 chew because it is just for healthy joints and not arthritis at this point since they are younger dogs.
> I use fish oil, too, no specific brand. I have used Kirkland and the Nature's... something or other brand since it was on sale.


Fish oil helps the skin and coat correct? Or do the joints get some benefit from it as well? Would it be too early for him to start fish oil?


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I gave my old golden Jamieson Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil and Jamieson CoQ10. They are a well-known human grade and both are available at Walmart and Costco in Canada, I do not know if they are available where you are. She also got a product called Sasha's Blend for joint support. I believe it is made from New Zealand green-lipped mussels. It was recommended by my agility instructor and it worked amazingly well.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

dezymond said:


> Fish oil helps the skin and coat correct? Or do the joints get some benefit from it as well? Would it be too early for him to start fish oil?


Yep, it helps all of the above. Beamer is not even a year and a half and I have him on it (plus glucosamine and condroitin)


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Rainheart said:


> Yep, it helps all of the above. Beamer is not even a year and a half and I have him on it (plus glucosamine and condroitin)


Hmm I'll take a look into it. Thanks!


----------

